

Google convicted of defamation of Frech user - lostbit
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/technology/news/article.cfm?c_id=5&objectid=10676234&ref=newsl_businessnewsdirect_J20080610_113625_2167_4261_883682029

======
lostbit
Maybe a _search suggestion_ might be considered just an extension of a _search
result_ , which was not considered difamation in the past:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=717476>

